# Smoking Venison Backstrap



## MossyMO

Last weekend I was thinking about brining a backstrap for about 3 days and then smoking it in hickory. My wife didn't think it sounded like a good idea and she didn't think it would taste very good. I think it would taste kind of like a very tender hickory smoked ham.

Has anyone here ever tried this?


----------



## buckseye

I have and so has most of humanity before us :lol: Awesome sandwich meat.


----------



## Dak

Smoked venison backstrap is "WUNDERBAR".


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sierra03

The venison tenderloins are never going in the sausage again! wrapped in bacon with a simple dash of worcestr...sauce!! grilled on low for 20 min! I would buy it from a grocery store!


----------



## Dak

Tenderloins in the sausage...oh my. Now you know what you've missing 8)


----------



## KEN W

Backstraps into sausage????? :eyeroll:


----------



## sierra03

This year I saved the backstraps and tenderloins, and already grilled it all up. It is great stuff if you know what to do with it!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I put two summer ducks on the smoker last week... best birds I have EVER had. I can't believe how well they turned out.


----------



## KEN W

What is a "summer duck?"


----------



## aupeters

Summer ducks... those are the ducks you shoot illegally during the summer. :beer:


----------

